# Porting subs



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

I recently purchaced a jbl 18" 8 ohm speaker and i have built a box for it out of prexy glass and high desity particle board. The speaker side and the two sides are out of the prexy glass and the top, bottom and back are out of the particle board. The bottom faces out the trunk and the sub is aimed up do to its massive size, i was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on how i would port this beast to get even more of a hit from it, seeing i can not fit anything else in my trunk. It fills the entire thing.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I dont have an answer for you sorry, but an 18", WOW, that thing must be HOOGE. Do you have any pics and how does it sound?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

insanestvtop said:


> *I recently purchaced a jbl 18" 8 ohm speaker and i have built a box for it out of prexy glass and high desity particle board. The speaker side and the two sides are out of the prexy glass and the top, bottom and back are out of the particle board. The bottom faces out the trunk and the sub is aimed up do to its massive size, i was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on how i would port this beast to get even more of a hit from it, seeing i can not fit anything else in my trunk. It fills the entire thing.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. *


Ummm...if you make a ported box, I hope you realize that you will need a box that will be pretty close to double the size of the one you have now is. I don't think you can fit that in your trunk. You will have to take out your back seat and build a wall if you want a ported enclosure for that 18. Have fun


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Sorry, don't have an answer, but where in OK are you? I'm in Norman man. PM me, maybe we can meet up.


----------



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

It sounds great, has a great hit, shakes my entire car, after a while my chest hurts due to the hit that just gets to your core. im working on pics, my dig cam is down at the moment, but should have it soon.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

8 ohms? that thing's gonna need a TON of power... hope u mean 4ohm dvc...


----------



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

No, its 8 ohms, i riped it out of a club box, it was used at a club in stillwater OK, but because my brother was a dj there, and that the club switched over to county (boooooooo), he was able to get 2 subs from their. And i happened to purchase one from him cause he needed the cash. Im only running a 600watt kenwood amp for it, which i know it can go atleast up to 1k, but due to money probs I only got a 600watt.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

have you had it metered? and oh don't even try to port a 18 unless you want a wall. you usually double the box size when you go from sealed to ported and if it already fills up your trunk just imagine 2 boxes that size in there. they are reasons you rarely every see subs bigger than 15 inches in a high quality install because unless its a nice sized SUV, the box is too small to give a 18 sufficient air so a pair/trio of good 12's would kill it spl and sure as hell sq wise. It like when you see a system with a ungodly amount of 12 or 10's like 10 or 12 or more subs in a sealed box in something like a blazer you think it rediculously loud but a guy with 4 DD 1915 15's in a properly tuned box would kill it.


----------

